
CS Degree Won’t Prepare You for Angry Users the Whims of Other Engineers - kiyanwang
https://hackernoon.com/your-cs-degree-wont-prepare-you-for-angry-users-legacy-code-or-the-whims-of-other-engineers-64a43595ec63
======
2038AD
Good article

It's a little more readable for me where it was originally posted[0] i.e.
without a good chunk of the screen being taken up by the Medium and HackerNoon
top bars and the bar at the bottom trying to get me to join Medium. YMMV

[0] [https://angel.co/blog/3-obstacles-your-cs-degree-wont-
prepar...](https://angel.co/blog/3-obstacles-your-cs-degree-wont-prepare-you-
for)

